# When would this commit be merged to STABLE?



## Nezmer (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello,
New user here.

When would this commit be merged to "/stable/8/".

I'm planning to run STABLE anyway and I need this for my laptop wireless card.

Although I'm asking about a specific commit. It would be great to know how much time STABLE lags behind CURRENT in general.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 30, 2009)

You better ask this question on some freebsd mailing list.
Chances are better you'll get reply


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

Nezmer said:
			
		

> Although I'm asking about a specific commit. It would be great to know how much time STABLE lags behind CURRENT in general.


This greatly depends on the commit and what's happening. -CURRENT is where all the new stuff happens. If a new feature is stable and important enough it might get 'backported' (MFC'ed) into -STABLE.


----------

